# Version: 2.2.32 eMail Frage



## raserone (13. Juli 2009)

Also ich arbeite jetzt auch seit kurzem mit *Version:* 2.2.32. Soweit sogut jetzt mal meine Frage was ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann, ist wenn ich mir im ISPManager | Webs |meinewebseite.de auswähle und gehe dann auf User & Email

Hier kann ich mir dann ja einen eMail Account anlegen so soweit ist mir das klar.

*Name: **Mein Name
Email-Adresse:* webservice@meinewebseite.de 
* Username:*          web3_test                                                              
*  Passwort: *mein Pass

Wieso erreiche ich die eMail jetzt nicht wie hier unter webservice@meinewebseite.de

Sondern nur unter web3_test@meinewebseite.de
Das macht doch für mich so keinen Sinn ???

Hoffe mir kann geholfen werden 

mfg raserone


----------



## raserone (14. Juli 2009)

Kann mir keiner helfen wie ich das Problem anzugehen habe???

Hab heute den ganzen Tag versucht vernüftig nach einer Lösung zu suchen, komme allerdings nicht weiter.

Mein Problem ist immer noch das gleiche und zwar das mit den E-Mails erstellen.Ich hoffe mir kann hier echt schnell geholfen werden da ich an zwei anderen Problemen auch noch zu tun habe was IspConfig angeht.

Danke schon mal im voraus.

mfg raserone


----------



## Till (15. Juli 2009)

Vermutlich hast Du vergessen eine co-domain meinewebseite.de mit leerem Host Feld in dieser website anzulegen.


----------



## raserone (15. Juli 2009)

IP______________Host___Domain  
xxx.xxx.xxx.xxxx_________meinewebseite.de

Das steht bei mir in Co-Domains drin.Die Unterstriche bitte wegdenken.

Wie ist das denn wenn ich den User und die hier angegebene E-Mail erstellt habe, sollte es dann so schon funktionieren.Oder habe ich dann nach dem User und E-Mail erstellen noch andere Einstellungen zu tätigen um mit dieser E-Mail arbeiten zu können .

mfg raserone


----------



## Till (16. Juli 2009)

> Oder habe ich dann nach dem User und E-Mail erstellen noch andere Einstellungen zu tätigen um mit dieser E-Mail arbeiten zu können .


nein.

poste mal die ausgabe von:

grep meinewebseite.de /etc/postfix/virtusertable


----------



## raserone (16. Juli 2009)

service@www.meinewebseite.de    web3_admin
web3_admin@www.meinewebseite.de    web3_admin
service@meinewebseite.de    web3_admin
web3_admin@meinewebseite.de    web3_admin
martin@www.meinewebseite.de    web3_martink
web3_martink@meinewebseite.de    web3_martink
martin@meinewebseite.de    web3_martink
web3_martink@meinewebseite.de    web3_martink


----------



## Till (17. Juli 2009)

So wie es ausieht hast Du eine Emailadresse service@meinewebseite.de angelegt und nicht webservice@meinewebseite.de.


----------



## raserone (17. Juli 2009)

Das steht bei mir in User & E-Mail

User___________Uname_______Email____Admin_____CatchAll
web3_admin__meinewebseite__service_____1_________0
web3_martink____Martin______martin_____0_________0

Ich hab es jetzt mit dieser Mail nochmal eben getestet service@www.meinewebseite.de    web3_admin

Ergebnis service@meinewebseite.de kann ich im Outlook nicht hinzufügen.Allerdings web3_admin@meinewebseite.de diese kann ich hinzufügen.


----------



## Till (18. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube Du bringst hier gerade Usernamen und Emailadressen komplett durcheinander. Der username ist nicht die Emailadresse! Du musst natürlich in outlook als Usernamen web3_admin angeben, die Emailadresse dieses benutzers ist aber service@meinewebsite.de


----------



## raserone (19. Juli 2009)

Ja das ist mir ja durchaus bewusst das web3_admin der Username ist und die E-Mail service@meinewebseite.de ist.So bei Outlook wird man ja gefragt das man E-Mailadresse angeben soll mit Kennwort, und hier klappt das nicht mit service@meinewebseite.de und dem Password was ich im IspConfig angegeben habe.Das klappt nur mit web3_admin@meinewebseite.de und dem Password, was aber eigendlich ja nicht meine E-Mail ist da web3_admin ja der Username ist.

User___________Uname_______Email____Admin_____Catc  hAll
web3_admin__meinewebseite__service_____1_________0
web3_martink____Martin______martin_____0_________0

Das ist das was ich nicht verstehen kann an der ganzen Sache :-(

mfg raserone


----------



## Till (19. Juli 2009)

Und genau das habe ich Dir gesagt. Funktioniert also alles perfekt und so wie es soll, Du hast in Outlook halt nur die falchen daten angegeben. Der username ist eben web3_admin und nicht die Emailadresse, deswegen musst Du ja auch den Usernamen mit Passwort und nicht die Emailadresse in outlook eingeben!


----------



## raserone (19. Juli 2009)

Ihr Name:       _______________________
Beispiel:Melanie Speckmann

E-Mail-Adresse:___________________
Beispiel: melanie@contoso.com

Kennwort:________________________

Kennwort erneut eingeben___________
Geben Sie das Kennwort ein, dass Sie vom Internetdienstanbieter erhalten haben.

So das wird bei mir verlangt wenn ich bei Outlook eine E-Mail-Adresse hinzufügen will.Und hier hab ich nur die Möglichkeit die E-Mail anzugeben,
und hier sollte doch bei E-Mail-Adresse die service@meinewebseite.de greiffen.Das tut es aber nicht und geht nur mit web3_admin@meinewebseite.de <<<<< und genau das ist doch eigendlich falsch das ist doch nicht meine E-Mail-Adresse.Sorry aber bin froh wenn das mal in mein Kopf drin ist ich glaube hab hier einen Denkfehler so schwer hab ich mich noch nirgends getan wie hier jetzt ;-(
So und ich hab jetzt auch mal web3_admin@meinewebseite.de angelegt im Outlook, da ja service@meinewebseite nicht geht.Wenn ich nun eine E-Mail verschicke über web3_admin@meinewebseite.de kommt das dann an zu anderen Mail *Von: *Ju-Wiesau <web3_admin@ju-wiesau.de>
Also das hat doch dann mit der regulären E-Mail nichts zu tuen ????
Wiegesagt Sorry wenn ich Dich damit solange belaste hier, bin auch froh wenn das hier durch ist


----------



## Till (20. Juli 2009)

Du bringst immer noch emailadressen und usernamen durcheinander. Es ist doch ganz einfach:

1) Der username ist web3_admin. Er enthält kein @ !!!!!!!
2) Der Username wird zur authentifizierung für pop3 und smtp verwendet.
3) Der Username kann mehrere Emailadressen haben, die auf ihn verweisen.


----------



## raserone (20. Juli 2009)

Habs kapiert muss das dann in Outlook nur noch ändern dann geht das auch mit service@.......
So das ist durch dank Dir nochmals dafür 
Nun passt das auch alles ich kann Mails rausschicken aber keine an die E-Mail schicken, da kommt diese Meldung 

Your message has encountered delivery problems
to the following recipient(s):

service@ju-wiesau.de
Delivery failed
550 Address invalid (ID:440:1:1 (mi031.mc1.hosteurope.de))


No recipients were successfully delivered to.


----------



## Till (20. Juli 2009)

Dann scahu mal ins mail log, was da genau steht wenn Du versuchst von extern eine mail an den Server zu senden.


----------



## raserone (20. Juli 2009)

Also das steht drin nachdem ich Extern eine Mail an service@ju-wiesau.de geschickt habe.

Jul 20 13:01:17 blacky postfix/smtpd[10929]: warning: inet_protocols: IPv6 support is disabled: Address family not supported by protocol
Jul 20 13:01:17 blacky postfix/smtpd[10929]: warning: inet_protocols: configuring for IPv4 support only
Jul 20 13:01:17 blacky postfix/proxymap[10930]: warning: inet_protocols: IPv6 support is disabled: Address family not supported by protocol
Jul 20 13:01:17 blacky postfix/proxymap[10930]: warning: inet_protocols: configuring for IPv4 support only
Jul 20 13:01:17 blacky postfix/smtpd[10929]: connect from p549307CF.dip0.t-ipconnect.de[84.147.7.207]
Jul 20 13:01:17 blacky postfix/anvil[10931]: warning: inet_protocols: IPv6 support is disabled: Address family not supported by protocol
Jul 20 13:01:17 blacky postfix/anvil[10931]: warning: inet_protocols: configuring for IPv4 support only
Jul 20 13:01:17 blacky postfix/trivial-rewrite[10932]: warning: inet_protocols: IPv6 support is disabled: Address family not supported by protocol
Jul 20 13:01:17 blacky postfix/trivial-rewrite[10932]: warning: inet_protocols: configuring for IPv4 support only
Jul 20 13:01:17 blacky postfix/cleanup[10933]: warning: inet_protocols: IPv6 support is disabled: Address family not supported by protocol
Jul 20 13:01:17 blacky postfix/cleanup[10933]: warning: inet_protocols: configuring for IPv4 support only
Jul 20 13:01:17 blacky postfix/smtpd[10929]: ECBC142C1EE: client=p549307CF.dip0.t-ipconnect.de[84.147.7.207], sasl_method=LOGIN, sasl_username=web3_admin
Jul 20 13:01:18 blacky postfix/cleanup[10933]: ECBC142C1EE: message-id=<007401ca0929$617f6b10$247e4130$@de>
Jul 20 13:01:18 blacky postfix/qmgr[30905]: ECBC142C1EE: from=<service@ju-wiesau.de>, size=2758, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Jul 20 13:01:18 blacky postfix/local[10934]: warning: inet_protocols: IPv6 support is disabled: Address family not supported by protocol
Jul 20 13:01:18 blacky postfix/local[10934]: warning: inet_protocols: configuring for IPv4 support only
Jul 20 13:01:18 blacky procmail[10935]: Suspicious rcfile "/var/www/web3/.procmailrc"
Jul 20 13:01:18 blacky postfix/local[10934]: ECBC142C1EE: to=<web3_admin@blacky.servernetz.biz>, orig_to=<service@ju-wiesau.de>, relay=local, delay=0.15, delays=0.14/0/0/0.01, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to command: /usr/bin/procmail -f-)
Jul 20 13:01:18 blacky postfix/qmgr[30905]: ECBC142C1EE: removed
Jul 20 13:01:20 blacky postfix/smtpd[10929]: disconnect from p549307CF.dip0.t-ipconnect.de[84.147.7.207]


Dise Fehlermeldung bekomme ich zurück von wo ich die Mail versendet habe.
    Hi. This is the qmail-send program at mail.gmx.net.
  I'm afraid I wasn't able to deliver your message to the following addresses.
  This is a permanent error; I've given up. Sorry it didn't work out.

  <service@ju-wiesau.de>:
  80.237.138.5_does_not_like_recipient./Remote_host_said:_550_Address_invalid_(ID:440:1:1_(mi031.mc1.hosteurope.de))/Giving_up_on_80.237.138.5./

  [FONT=&quot]--- Below this line is a copy of the message.[/FONT]

Wie gesagt rausschicken geht auf Externe E-Mails nur von extern auf service@ju-wiesau.de das geht nicht.
Wenn Dir die logs nicht reichen sag mir wo ich Dir noch was rauskopieren soll

mfg raserone


----------



## Till (21. Juli 2009)

Poste mal den Inhalt der main.cf Datei, Kommentare kannst Du weg lassen.


----------



## raserone (21. Juli 2009)

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Debian/GNU)
biff = no


append_dot_mydomain = no

readme_directory = no

# TLS parameters
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/ssl/smtpd.crt
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/ssl/smtpd.key
smtpd_use_tls = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtp_scache


myhostname = blacky.servernetz.biz
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases
myorigin = /etc/mailname
#mydestination = blacky.servernetz.biz, localhost.servernetz.biz, , localhost.localdomain, localhost
relayhost = 
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 [::ffff:127.0.0.0]/104 [::1]/128
mailbox_command = procmail -a "$EXTENSION"
mailbox_size_limit = 0
recipient_delimiter = +
inet_interfaces = all
inet_protocols = all
smtpd_sasl_local_domain = 
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = yes
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated,permit_mynetworks,reject_unauth_destination
smtpd_tls_auth_only = no
smtp_use_tls = yes
smtp_tls_note_starttls_offer = yes
smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/postfix/ssl/cacert.pem
smtpd_tls_loglevel = 1
smtpd_tls_received_header = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s
tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandom

virtual_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/virtusertable

mydestination = /etc/postfix/local-host-names


----------



## planet_fox (21. Juli 2009)

was gibst du in outlook als benutzername an und was als emailadresse


----------



## raserone (21. Juli 2009)

Ja also ich gib wenn ich es am Anfang ertselle das ein, bzw. hab ich nicht mehr Möglichkeiten.

Name: Mein Name
E-Mail Adresse: web3_admin@ju-wiesau.de << anderes nimmt mir Outlook es nicht an meine E-Mail eigendlich service@ju-wiesau.de ist 
Kennwort: das Kennwort was ich in IspConfig eingegeben habe


So geht das dann auch, ich muss dann in Outlook nachdem es geklappt hat mit der Anmeldung die E-Mail ändern von web3_admin@...... auf service@...... das klappt dann auch soweit das ich jetzt E-Mail versenden kann auch extern.Was dann bis jetzt nicht geht ist es E-Mail von extren zu empfangen.

mfg raserone


----------



## raserone (26. Juli 2009)

Oder muss ich noch was in den DNS einträgen einstellen von IspConfig, da  ich ja die eigendlich Domain von HostEurope habe und dies über meinen Server ja Umleiten ließ.Ich häng hier immer noch an der Stelle ;-(
Und wie ist das in der config ist das hier so ok mit den 2 Kommas hintereinander.
#mydestination = blacky.servernetz.biz, localhost.servernetz.biz, , localhost.localdomain, localhost

Hoffe mir kann hier doch noch geholfen werden


----------



## Till (27. Juli 2009)

Wenn Du die domain bei hosteurope verwaltest, dann baruchst Du in ISPConfif DNS mäßig nichts einstellen.

Was genau steht dnn im mail log, wenn Du eine email von extern zum server schickst?



> #mydestination = blacky.servernetz.biz, localhost.servernetz.biz, , localhost.localdomain, localhost


Das ist ok.


----------



## raserone (27. Juli 2009)

Das steht in den Syslog drin 

Jul 27 20:25:01 blacky /USR/SBIN/CRON[16584]: (munin) CMD (if [ -x /usr/bin/munin-cron ]; then /usr/bin/munin-cron; fi)
Jul 27 20:25:01 blacky /USR/SBIN/CRON[16586]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/rtm/bin/rtm 5 > /dev/null 2> /dev/null)
Jul 27 20:25:01 blacky /USR/SBIN/CRON[16585]: (root) CMD (if [ -x /etc/munin/plugins/apt_all ]; then /etc/munin/plugins/apt_all update 7200 12 >/dev/null; elif [ -x /etc/munin/plugins/apt ]; then /etc/munin/plugins/apt update 7200 12 >/dev/null; fi)
Jul 27 20:25:12 blacky pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:84.147.11.252]
Jul 27 20:25:12 blacky pop3d: LOGIN, user=web3_admin, ip=[::ffff:84.147.11.252], port=[61372]
Jul 27 20:25:12 blacky pop3d: LOGOUT, user=web3_admin, ip=[::ffff:84.147.11.252], port=[61372], top=0, retr=0, rcvd=12, sent=39, time=0
Jul 27 20:25:51 blacky postfix/smtpd[16861]: warning: inet_protocols: IPv6 support is disabled: Address family not supported by protocol
Jul 27 20:25:51 blacky postfix/smtpd[16861]: warning: inet_protocols: configuring for IPv4 support only
Jul 27 20:25:51 blacky postfix/proxymap[16862]: warning: inet_protocols: IPv6 support is disabled: Address family not supported by protocol
Jul 27 20:25:51 blacky postfix/proxymap[16862]: warning: inet_protocols: configuring for IPv4 support only
Jul 27 20:25:51 blacky postfix/smtpd[16861]: connect from mail.mymail.ch[194.230.79.122]
Jul 27 20:25:51 blacky postfix/trivial-rewrite[16863]: warning: inet_protocols: IPv6 support is disabled: Address family not supported by protocol
Jul 27 20:25:51 blacky postfix/trivial-rewrite[16863]: warning: inet_protocols: configuring for IPv4 support only
Jul 27 20:25:51 blacky postfix/cleanup[16864]: warning: inet_protocols: IPv6 support is disabled: Address family not supported by protocol
Jul 27 20:25:51 blacky postfix/cleanup[16864]: warning: inet_protocols: configuring for IPv4 support only
Jul 27 20:25:51 blacky postfix/smtpd[16861]: 53BB442C20A: client=mail.mymail.ch[194.230.79.122]
Jul 27 20:25:51 blacky postfix/cleanup[16864]: 53BB442C20A: message-id=<380-22009712718255631@mymail.ch>
Jul 27 20:25:51 blacky postfix/qmgr[13294]: 53BB442C20A: from=<black_night@mymail.ch>, size=1275, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Jul 27 20:25:51 blacky postfix/local[16865]: warning: inet_protocols: IPv6 support is disabled: Address family not supported by protocol
Jul 27 20:25:51 blacky postfix/local[16865]: warning: inet_protocols: configuring for IPv4 support only
Jul 27 20:25:51 blacky procmail[16866]: Suspicious rcfile "/var/www/web3/.procmailrc"
Jul 27 20:25:51 blacky postfix/local[16865]: 53BB442C20A: to=<web3_admin@blacky.servernetz.biz>, orig_to=<service@ju-wiesau.de>, relay=local, delay=0.13, delays=0.12/0/0/0, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to command: /usr/bin/procmail -f-)
Jul 27 20:25:51 blacky postfix/qmgr[13294]: 53BB442C20A: removed
Jul 27 20:25:51 blacky postfix/smtpd[16861]: disconnect from mail.mymail.ch[194.230.79.122]
Jul 27 20:26:01 blacky /USR/SBIN/CRON[16873]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/rtm/bin/rtm 5 > /dev/null 2> /dev/null)


----------



## raserone (27. Juli 2009)

So und das in der mail.log 
Bin so vorgegangen hab die mail.log gelöscht hab syslog restart gemacht und mir eine Mail geschickt so das es ganz frisch geloggt worden ist nachdem ich mir Extern ne Mail geschickt habe und das kommt dabei raus aus der log

Jul 27 21:14:32 blacky pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:84.147.11.252]
Jul 27 21:14:32 blacky pop3d: LOGIN, user=web3_admin, ip=[::ffff:84.147.11.252], port=[61865]
Jul 27 21:14:32 blacky pop3d: LOGOUT, user=web3_admin, ip=[::ffff:84.147.11.252], port=[61865], top=0, retr=0, rcvd=12, sent=39, time=0
Jul 27 21:15:34 blacky pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:84.147.11.252]
Jul 27 21:15:34 blacky pop3d: LOGIN, user=web3_admin, ip=[::ffff:84.147.11.252], port=[61930]
Jul 27 21:15:34 blacky pop3d: LOGOUT, user=web3_admin, ip=[::ffff:84.147.11.252], port=[61930], top=0, retr=0, rcvd=12, sent=39, time=0
Jul 27 21:15:41 blacky postfix/smtpd[21986]: warning: inet_protocols: IPv6 support is disabled: Address family not supported by protocol
Jul 27 21:15:41 blacky postfix/smtpd[21986]: warning: inet_protocols: configuring for IPv4 support only
Jul 27 21:15:41 blacky postfix/proxymap[21987]: warning: inet_protocols: IPv6 support is disabled: Address family not supported by protocol
Jul 27 21:15:41 blacky postfix/proxymap[21987]: warning: inet_protocols: configuring for IPv4 support only
Jul 27 21:15:41 blacky postfix/smtpd[21986]: connect from mail.mymail.ch[194.230.79.122]
Jul 27 21:15:41 blacky postfix/anvil[21988]: warning: inet_protocols: IPv6 support is disabled: Address family not supported by protocol
Jul 27 21:15:41 blacky postfix/anvil[21988]: warning: inet_protocols: configuring for IPv4 support only
Jul 27 21:15:41 blacky postfix/trivial-rewrite[21989]: warning: inet_protocols: IPv6 support is disabled: Address family not supported by protocol
Jul 27 21:15:41 blacky postfix/trivial-rewrite[21989]: warning: inet_protocols: configuring for IPv4 support only
Jul 27 21:15:41 blacky postfix/cleanup[21990]: warning: inet_protocols: IPv6 support is disabled: Address family not supported by protocol
Jul 27 21:15:41 blacky postfix/cleanup[21990]: warning: inet_protocols: configuring for IPv4 support only
Jul 27 21:15:41 blacky postfix/smtpd[21986]: C0FD242C20A: client=mail.mymail.ch[194.230.79.122]
Jul 27 21:15:41 blacky postfix/cleanup[21990]: C0FD242C20A: message-id=<380-220097127191546609@mymail.ch>
Jul 27 21:15:41 blacky postfix/qmgr[13294]: C0FD242C20A: from=<raser@mymail.ch>, size=1478, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Jul 27 21:15:41 blacky postfix/local[21991]: warning: inet_protocols: IPv6 support is disabled: Address family not supported by protocol
Jul 27 21:15:41 blacky postfix/local[21991]: warning: inet_protocols: configuring for IPv4 support only
Jul 27 21:15:41 blacky procmail[21992]: Suspicious rcfile "/var/www/web3/.procmailrc"
Jul 27 21:15:41 blacky postfix/local[21991]: C0FD242C20A: to=<web3_admin@blacky.servernetz.biz>, orig_to=<service@ju-wiesau.de>, relay=local, delay=0.11, delays=0.1/0/0/0.01, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to command: /usr/bin/procmail -f-)
Jul 27 21:15:41 blacky postfix/qmgr[13294]: C0FD242C20A: removed
Jul 27 21:15:41 blacky postfix/smtpd[21986]: disconnect from mail.mymail.ch[194.230.79.122]


----------



## Burge (27. Juli 2009)

naja die mail ist doch zugestellt was drückt es denn?


----------



## raserone (28. Juli 2009)

Wo es drückt kann ich dir sagen , das keine E-Mail ankommt bei mir das ist mein Problem.Hier noch ein Auszug wenn ich die Mail versende.

Also der SMTP Dialog lauft komplett durch:
Code: Alles auswählen~ $ telnet mx0.ju-wiesau.de. 25
Trying 94.23.213.218...
Connected to mx0.ju-wiesau.de.
Escape character is '^]'.
220 blacky.servernetz.biz ESMTP Postfix (Debian/GNU)
EHLO testhost
250-blacky.servernetz.biz
250-PIPELINING
250-SIZE 10240000
250-VRFY
250-ETRN
250-STARTTLS
250-AUTH LOGIN PLAIN
250-AUTH=LOGIN PLAIN
250-ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES
250-8BITMIME
250 DSN
MAIL FROM: format_c@online.de
250 2.1.0 Ok
RCPT TO: service@ju-wiesau.de
250 2.1.5 Ok
DATA
354 End data with <CR><LF>.<CR><LF>
To: service@ju-wiesau.de
From: format_c@online.de
Subject: Testmail

Das ist eine TEstmail per Telnet
-- A.  
.
250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as 937B542C207
QUIT
221 2.0.0 Bye
Connection closed by foreign host.

Aber warum kommt nichts an.Wie sieht das denn aus was muss ich eigendlich bei HostEurope bei MX Record eintrage.Die IP von meinem Webserver oder die IP wo ich die Domain laufen habe.Weil zur Zeit habe ich bei MX Record die IP vom Webserver stehen die 94.23.213.218.


----------



## Burge (28. Juli 2009)

die mail wurde doch aber angenohmen und ins verzeichnis gespeichert schau doch mal die mails dirs durch.


----------



## Till (28. Juli 2009)

Hast Du mal gecheckt ob Du auch die richtige Einstellung, also Maildir für courier und dovecot und mbox für alle anderen pop3 Server in den Server Einstellungen von ISPConfig vorgenommen hast?


----------



## raserone (28. Juli 2009)

Also @Burge im Mail dir sieht es so aus bei mir /var/www/web3/user/web3_admin/Maildir



> drwx------ 2 web3_admin web3 4096 13. Jul 15:28 cur
> drwx------ 2 web3_admin web3 4096 13. Jul 15:28 new
> drwx------ 2 web3_admin web3 4096 20. Jul 08:45 tmp


Die Ordner sind aber alle leer.

@ Till wo kann ich diese Infos mir ausgeben lassen ??? dierekt im IspConfig Einstellungen oder wo kann ich dies entnehmen.

Danke für die Hilfe echt klasse von euch


----------



## Till (28. Juli 2009)

Welchen imap und pop3 dameon hast Du installiert? Wenn Du es nocht weißt, poste mal die Ausgabe von:

netstat -tap


----------



## raserone (28. Juli 2009)

Hier mal die Ausgabe 


> Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name
> tcp        0      0 *:imaps                 *:*                     LISTEN      3254/couriertcpd
> tcp        0      0 *: pop3s                 *:*                     LISTEN      3277/couriertcpd
> tcp        0      0 *:mysql                 *:*                     LISTEN      5457/mysqld
> ...


----------



## Till (28. Juli 2009)

Ok, Du verwendest courier. das bedeutet Du musst undet administration > server > einstellungen auf der Mail Reiterkarte einen Haken bei "Maildir" setzen. Dann wartest Du eine Minute und dann sollten neue Emails auch ankommen.


----------



## raserone (28. Juli 2009)

Das wäre schön gewesen wenn es dies gewesen wäre, aber der Haken bei Maildir der war schon gesetzt.


----------



## Till (29. Juli 2009)

Betrifft das nur diesen einen account oder alle accounts von allen websites?


----------



## raserone (29. Juli 2009)

Du Til ich werde heute noch eine zweite Domain Umleiten über Host Europe und lass auch die mal über den Server von mir laufen, dann kann ich sagen ob es auch hier solche Probleme gibt.Hab mir jetzt auch sagen lassen das ich angeblich bei Hosteurope hier was Eintragen muss RDNS-Eintrag, was ich aber bei HE im Kundenbereich nicht finden kann das Thema.Und ob da was dran ist weiss ich allerdings auch nicht.


----------



## raserone (30. Juli 2009)

Also bei dem Versuch mit einer neuen Domain geht das alles wunderbar 
Kann als erledigt abgehakt werden, da es bei der anderen nun auch geht in dem ich die Mailadresse geändert habe.
Danke für die zahlreiche Hilfe


----------

